# EMERGENCY...Buckling is Fading Fast...



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Please help...

Baxter is fading fast...He's staggering and weak...I didn't give him any formula, just electrolyte...No goat vets around...

What do I do???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bottle kid?
Do you have Thiamine or high level B complex & penicillin?


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Yea...There's several posts about him already...

5 weeks old, bottle fed, started on Coccidia treatment three days ago (just after he developed scours)...Fed on fresh goat milk mixture...5 ounces 3 times a day...Lots of browsing, sweet grains and Chaffhaye...

He hasn't had anything but the electrolytes today which have starches in it to firm up the poop...Poop is like a solid turd, so not losing a lot of water...Still wants to forage...I feel like I should give him something solid like Chaffhaye, but I was advised to stop everything...

I'm a bit scared...

He's not had any B vitamins...There are some in the electrolytes...Should I drench him, or just get some Thiamine???


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Also...

I have some Cephalexan which is for humans...He's on Sulfadimenthoxine for the Coccidia treatment...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is he still eating mountain laurel? Get b complex, probiotics, baking soda, and activated charcoal into him ASAP.


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

No on the mountain laurel, but I'm not sure it's dietary...His sister ate the same bush and is fine...

As for the rest...

Can I give him buttermilk for probiotics or should I try something like apple cider vinegar...

The electrolytes have baking soda in them...Should I dose with more and if so, how much...

Don't have any charcoal, but I can try to leave to get some...No B-complex...Should I get an injectable or should I just get it into his water???

Should I drench him with Goat Drench???


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is his FAMACHA score? Just Google FAMACHA and you will see the chart and how to do it.


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

He's a 4 or 5...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you gotten a fecal done?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What did you end buying for a dewormer? Ivomec? He is very anemic, likely due to parasites.


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes...Ivomectin...Given two days ago...

No to a fecal, but I did find a place last night that will do it for me...


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

I get that he may be severely anemic, but I can't get B-12 without a vet to administer it...I can get Thiamine into him though...Or I could give him a B-Complex shot...

I'm just way in over my head here and i'm scared we'll lose him while I'm struggling to get up to speed...


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

We're all at the vets now...Found a good vet (I think) and holding the space for a happy ending...


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Severe Coccidia infection and vitamin B depletion as a result of treatment...Getting them loaded up. Ow and being sent home to treat from there...

They say the staggering may not go away, but we may have caught it on time...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you found a vet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to hear.

Did the vet put him on an iron supplement?


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have used in an emergency molasses, Karo an veg oil to get a goat through the night syringes into his mouth every couple hours an it gothim through the night till we could go to a vet


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

No iron supplement, and nothing for worms, although they did a fecal panel and know that I wormed them a couple of days ago...

Biomycin and Thiamine injections given twice daily and Albon tablets twice daily...

She said that Listeria infection and anemia present with similar symptoms and that the staggering could be permanent, but I kinda doubt it's polio...He was very playful when we got back from the vet and (although he staggered quite a bit when I first put him down) he was soon tearing around the yard all hopped up on dextrose!!!

She told me to keep them on milk and electrolytes and to let them browse as usual...

I'm wondering about Chaffhaye and sweet grains...I know most people say NO SWEET GRAINS and some don't like the Chaffhaye, but it usually dries in the sun before they get around to eating it...

Any thoughts on the treatment???

AND...

A HUGE THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME WITH THIS...It's a steep learning curve, but I'll get there...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely needs an iron supplement. I use red cell, it's available at your local feed store. 6cc per 100lbs once a day for 5-7 days and once a week until anemia clears up. Stop giving it sooner if the anemia clears up. 

Albon is cocci treatment. If that's the only type of parasites he had, you'll be good with only Albon. Unless, of course, the parasites are resistant to it. 

Don't give grain until he's better. I don't have any experience with chaffhaye, so I can't help you there. I would probably just go with small amounts of hay.


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

She mentioned the Red Cell when I spoke to her on the phone before I brought them in, but didn't write it into the instructions...I'll buy some tomorrow though...Thanks for reminding me!!!

She said he was loaded with Cocci (and that Albon was better for treating it than the Sulfadimetheoxine) and put him on the Biomycin to take care of anything else that may be lurking...

Chaffhaye is just a fancy brand of alfalfa hay...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is great news! Glad you found a vet, he was on death's door. I really didnt think he would make it. Great job!


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Nancy...He was really in bad shape (he turned so fast it was scary)...We got him home from the vet and he had another big spasm and then he just shifted and started acting more like his normal self...Today he is doing great...Running, jumping, getting into mischief and eating like normal...I have seen a shake or a stagger yet today, so I'm hoping we're out of the worst of it...

I went and got some Red Cell...It was only available by the gallon...Huge waste for two goats, but worth it if it helps...

I'm wondering if the Hazel should be getting it...She's getting all the same treatments as Baxter, as the vet feels that's prudent...She's more like a 2 or 3 on the FAMACHA scale...I dosed her today, but I'm wondering how often I should dose her...

Also...I know we are susceptible to coccidia from goats, but are my dogs and chickens at risk too??? The chickens are only three months old and are still on medicated feed, so I'm wondering if that's enough and if I need to do anything for the dogs...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good the goat is getting treatment. Good work. 

If the other goat is anemic do the same until in a the safe zone, then stop. You do not have to get it to the darkest pink level. The iron works a bit slower and you do not want to over dose it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, chickens and dogs are susceptible to it but ours have never passed it between them.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chaffhaye is inoculated with yeast, so it would help replace gut bacteria lost to treatment.


----------

